# A Change of Plans – Freshwater 5/17/09



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

how can you loose when you can spend some time fishing?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Once again, modern technology (telephone and TV) saves the day!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was about to say quit fishing in the local sewage ditch/retention pond and come out and fish the river with me but it looks like you are becoming sort of Noah/Dr. Dolittle communing with animals so please stay on your side of town. ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice job. Looks like your pets have taken to their new home just fine.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like your plans changed for the better, congrats on some nice bass


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> how can you loose when you can spend some time fishing?


You're right of course, but it's always more fun to win big! ;D



> Once again, modern technology (telephone and TV) saves the day!!


Hadn't quite considered that aspect of it, but it is indeed true, in a sad sort of way. 



> I was about to say quit fishing in the local sewage ditch/retention pond and come out and fish the river with me but it looks like you are becoming sort of Noah/Dr. Dolittle communing with animals so please stay on your side of town. ;D


Why yes, I'd love to fish the river with you again Tom. I was hoping you'd ask.  Oh, and if we see any big bucks this time, I'll be sure to shoo them away so as not to offend you. [smiley=pound-on.gif]



> Nice job. Looks like your pets have taken to their new home just fine.


Yeah, they really seem to be thriving now that it's an enforced catch and release only pond. I imagine I put most of those in there, except they were a bit smaller then. 



> looks like your plans changed for the better, congrats on some nice bass


Thanks man!


----------

